
Music execs stressed over free streaming - mjfern
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/022411-music-execs-stressed-over-free.html
======
MrDunham
Music execs = idiots. Dear music industry, it's time to pivot your business
model.

"How can we shift the paradigm back to what it was?" should be "How can we use
this new paradigm and make a boatload of cash?"

Any startup knows this.

